# North Carolina Morels 2018



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

1st Ruby-throated hummingbird reported in Pantego, NC . . .


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm a bit more inland near Raleigh - I hope I can find some!


----------



## hstlrussell (May 17, 2017)

what's the connection? or is the hummingbird just an indicator of spring?


----------



## scott maynor (Mar 6, 2018)

Any body finding any morel in piedmont NC yet?


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## GreenDragonfly (Mar 10, 2018)

I found a tiny morel (about 1.25" tall) in Charlotte, NC. I'm guessing one to two weeks before they really get statted.


----------



## scott maynor (Mar 6, 2018)

GreenDragonfly said:


> View attachment 3764
> I found a tiny morel (about 1.25" tall) in Charlotte, NC. I'm guessing one to two weeks before they really get statted.


----------



## scott maynor (Mar 6, 2018)

Found 2 today. I agree probably two more weeks and its going to be on.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> 1st Ruby-throated hummingbird reported in Pantego, NC . . .


Time to put the feeders back out


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

hstlrussell said:


> what's the connection? or is the hummingbird just an indicator of spring?


Temperature indicators.


----------



## Aaron Money (Mar 10, 2018)

I’m outside of Winston-Salem and nothing yet.


----------



## Aaron Money (Mar 10, 2018)

Any luck yet?


----------



## GreenDragonfly (Mar 10, 2018)

Just babies - but they are on their way


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Looks like oak and hickory leaves around those little guys. You found those in Charlotte?


----------



## GreenDragonfly (Mar 10, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> Looks like oak and hickory leaves around those little guys. You found those in Charlotte?


Yes- but on private property. Lots of oak, but no hickory. Also it's around a large sycamore in a creekbed. I think that might be a combo to look for from what I've been reading.


----------



## GreenDragonfly (Mar 10, 2018)

Hoping to find some (or get some started) on a property in Asheville with oak, hickory, and tulip poplar. Fingers crossed that they will like that area!


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Mayapples and devil's cups this morning with the rain


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

scott maynor said:


> Found 2 today. I agree probably two more weeks and its going to be on.


Where are you located? I'm in Asheville. About to hit the woods today.


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

GreenDragonfly said:


> Hoping to find some (or get some started) on a property in Asheville with oak, hickory, and tulip poplar. Fingers crossed that they will like that area!


Hi! I've got a few spots. Going to check one today. Good luck hunting. Maybe we can get together for a foray.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I checked three Indicator Spots yesterday with no luck. I know Morels fruit here, so they just are not quite up yet. I am in Concord, NC. I suspect this nice rain last night will help a lot.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey folks I see where a few have been found in the Asheville area. I'm heading down this weekend to Arden just outside of Asheville for my grandson's birthday. He was 5 last year when he picked his 1st with me last spring in Asheville. What elevation are you finding these and which type of morel?


----------



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

I know its not cool to share your spots. But I moved here from Kansas 3 years ago; where morels are A Plenty out there. I have been mushroom hunting - for weeks - every spring since I've been here in North Carolina and I have yet to come across anything. I have stalked this forum for the last few years in hopes to get an idea on which areas are the best to look. I have looked from Boone to the Piedmont. I know no one with any private land and have visited many parks.

Where should I go?! I don't want to end up empty handed a third year.  I always cooked up a big batch that the whole neighborhood flocked for.  I miss my morels!! Please help me!


----------



## More-chella 89 (Mar 22, 2018)

baby_barefoot said:


> I know its not cool to share your spots. But I moved here from Kansas 3 years ago; where morels are A Plenty out there. I have been mushroom hunting - for weeks - every spring since I've been here in North Carolina and I have yet to come across anything. I have stalked this forum for the last few years in hopes to get an idea on which areas are the best to look. I have looked from Boone to the Piedmont. I know no one with any private land and have visited many parks.
> 
> Where should I go?! I don't want to end up empty handed a third year.  I always cooked up a big batch that the whole neighborhood flocked for.  I miss my morels!! Please help me!





baby_barefoot said:


> I know its not cool to share your spots. But I moved here from Kansas 3 years ago; where morels are A Plenty out there. I have been mushroom hunting - for weeks - every spring since I've been here in North Carolina and I have yet to come across anything. I have stalked this forum for the last few years in hopes to get an idea on which areas are the best to look. I have looked from Boone to the Piedmont. I know no one with any private land and have visited many parks.
> 
> Where should I go?! I don't want to end up empty handed a third year.  I always cooked up a big batch that the whole neighborhood flocked for.  I miss my morels!! Please help me![/QUOTE





baby_barefoot said:


> I know its not cool to share your spots. But I moved here from Kansas 3 years ago; where morels are A Plenty out there. I have been mushroom hunting - for weeks - every spring since I've been here in North Carolina and I have yet to come across anything. I have stalked this forum for the last few years in hopes to get an idea on which areas are the best to look. I have looked from Boone to the Piedmont. I know no one with any private land and have visited many parks.
> 
> Where should I go?! I don't want to end up empty handed a third year.  I always cooked up a big batch that the whole neighborhood flocked for.  I miss my morels!! Please help me!


Hi baby barefoot, I am in the Asheville area and have a few places I go pick with mixed results. Let me know if you ever want to join forces and hunt down some morels. thanks


----------



## swampcat (Mar 23, 2018)

Aaron Money said:


> I’m outside of Winston-Salem and nothing yet.


Im South of Winston near Lexington and nothing here yet. say about in a week or so.


----------



## swampcat (Mar 23, 2018)

scott maynor said:


> Found 2 today. I agree probably two more weeks and its going to be on.


Im going to go out wednsday, hopefully do good now this cold snow spell should be over. Good luck and Happy Hunting.


----------



## Laura J Katt (Mar 25, 2018)

Nothing here in Supply, NC. I'm between Wilmington and Myrtle Beach. I've never found morels in North Carolina. I grew up hunting them in Michigan and miss this favorite time of year. Has anyone found them down this way before?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got permission to camp on some private land and hunt mushrooms next weekend. Forecast is rain tonight and tomorrow with 70's highs and 50's the lows from Wed on through Easter. Gonna try to fill my Easter basket with some Morels next Sun!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I’m visiting family in the Asheville/Arden area this weekend and decided not to even hunt. Redbuds aren’t blooming and really not seeing any indications that their season is going to be earlier than our season in KY.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Checked one of my early spots in Swain county today, the 25th and found about a half dozen small ones. Come on warm weather and they should begin to pop.


----------



## RickCLT (Mar 26, 2018)

New here. Used to hunt often when I was a kid in Nebraska, now in the Charlotte area.

Went out to some known spots on the 23rd and didn't find anything unfortunately. Been very rainy and a cold start to the season here so I'm guessing they need a bit more time. Have some family coming in for the holiday and plan to head out again in a few days.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Today I found my first morel of the year and of my life.
Charlotte, N.C. 3/26/2018


----------



## Hunter420 (Mar 11, 2018)

Looking but no luck so far.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Walkabout said:


> View attachment 4095
> Today I found my first morel of the year and of my life.
> Charlotte, N.C. 3/26/2018


That's awesome for you Walkabout, congratulation's !! You will always remember that dude, & now you're hooked. Enjoy.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Walkabout said:


> View attachment 4095
> Today I found my first morel of the year and of my life.
> Charlotte, N.C. 3/26/2018


WOOHOO!! The best part is eating it! CONGRATULATIONS!! Welcome to the morel nut club!


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> That's awesome for you Walkabout, congratulation's !! You will always remember that dude, & now you're hooked. Enjoy.


I've got the mushroom fever for sure!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Walkabout said:


> View attachment 4095
> Today I found my first morel of the year and of my life.
> Charlotte, N.C. 3/26/2018


Congratulations!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Goodluck, wish you many more!



Walkabout said:


> View attachment 4095
> Today I found my first morel of the year and of my life.
> Charlotte, N.C. 3/26/2018


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> View attachment 4095
> Today I found my first morel of the year and of my life.
> Charlotte, N.C. 3/26/2018


Congratulations Walkabout!! I've been hunting morels along time, and I still get the same exact feeling I got when I found my first morel, every time I find a morel.. My heart starts racing and I feel a warm glow throughout my body.. It feels like my soul is in a state of pure ecstasy.. Keep it up man.. The first one is always the hardest.. Just take your time and go slow.. You'll be finding bags full of them before long..


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Congratulations Walkabout!! I've been hunting morels along time, and I still get the same exact feeling I got when I found my first morel, every time I find a morel.. My heart starts racing and I feel a warm glow throughout my body.. It feels like my soul is in a state of pure ecstasy.. Keep it up man.. The first one is always the hardest.. Just take your time and go slow.. You'll be finding bags full of them before long..


I let out a yelp of joy for sure!


----------



## Journey (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm going to be taking a camping trip out to Uwharrie this coming weekend, any tips?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Journey said:


> I'm going to be taking a camping trip out to Uwharrie this coming weekend, any tips?


Look to the sky to help identify the trees you will want to then look under. Trees are the keys


----------



## Journey (Mar 27, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> Look to the sky to help identify the trees you will want to then look under. Trees are the keys


Ash, Elm, and Tulip Poplar, right?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Journey said:


> Ash, Elm, and Tulip Poplar, right?


Don't forget to check syccamors too


----------



## Journey (Mar 27, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> Don't forget to check syccamors too


And hickory too, if I recall. I wonder if morels would be tasty grilled/smoked, since they're so fond of hickory and apple trees 

Low-lying, sun-dappled areas, moist but not boggy, keep an eye out for devil's urn and brain fungus...


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Journey said:


> And hickory too, if I recall. I wonder if morels would be tasty grilled/smoked, since they're so fond of hickory and apple trees
> 
> Low-lying, sun-dappled areas, moist but not boggy, keep an eye out for devil's urn and brain fungus...


Mayapples too


----------



## Journey (Mar 27, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> Mayapples too


Didn't know this one, thank you!


----------



## swampcat (Mar 23, 2018)

jean marie said:


> WOOHOO!! The best part is eating it! CONGRATULATIONS!! Welcome to the morel nut club!


Congrads, Good for you. !!! keep checking all around that area.


----------



## swampcat (Mar 23, 2018)

Journey said:


> Ash, Elm, and Tulip Poplar, right?


Right.


----------



## RunRyan1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey, this will be my first time hunting. I am going out searching this weekend near the Fayetteville area. Any last minute tips other than the trees?


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

More-chella 89 said:


> Hi baby barefoot, I am in the Asheville area and have a few places I go pick with mixed results. Let me know if you ever want to join forces and hunt down some morels. thanks


I'm in the Asheville area, too, if you want to join forces. haven't found any yet, but looking in a new spot today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Aaron Money (Mar 10, 2018)

Has anyone had any luck yet? I have hit all of my favorite spots and have found nothing. I am going to try a couple different neighbors property tomorrow that one was logged last year and the other was logged two years ago.


----------



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

I just spent the whole day looking. Nothing.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

baby_barefoot said:


> I just spent the whole day looking. Nothing.


Keep looking. 
You can! You will! You must just keep on looking!!!


----------



## ashcreek (Mar 31, 2018)

Journey said:


> And hickory too, if I recall. I wonder if morels would be tasty grilled/smoked, since they're so fond of hickory and apple trees
> 
> Low-lying, sun-dappled areas, moist but not boggy, keep an eye out for devil's urn and brain fungus...


----------



## ashcreek (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm 3 miles from Uwharrie Mtns and found a few dozen this morning!


----------



## Aaron Money (Mar 10, 2018)

ashcreek said:


> I'm 3 miles from Uwharrie Mtns and found a few dozen this morning!


Nice to hear!


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Checked my prime spots this morning in Swain county. Picked a dozen nice ones and left quite a few to grow a bit more. Rain and warmer temps should make the next couple of weeks real good.


----------



## Aaron Money (Mar 10, 2018)

trowe said:


> Checked my prime spots this morning in Swain county. Picked a dozen nice ones and left quite a few to grow a bit more. Rain and warmer temps should make the next couple of weeks real good.


I hate it I’m going up to Cattalooche from Monday to Friday so I bet I miss my prime Pickens here on my property in Tobaccoville


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Found some little guys today in Charlotte


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Went to my prime spot again today in Swain county. Picked 32 nice yellows and still left a bunch to grow. Hope this cold snap comes and goes quickly. Woods were pretty dry and could use so percipitation-rain not snow.


----------



## Meerghan (Apr 3, 2018)

Found Devil's Urn Saturday 3/31/18 in Wake County. Has anyone else seen any morel signs in Wake Co?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Meerghan said:


> Found Devil's Urn Saturday 3/31/18 in Wake County. Has anyone else seen any morel signs in Wake Co?


You will! Just keep looking!!! You'll get some, just keep looking


----------



## Cgardner (Apr 4, 2018)

Barnardsville


----------



## Jaybird (Mar 27, 2018)

Found my first Morel today  (Durham)
Thanks - J


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I went to my "Indicator Spot" on March 30 and found 18 morels. They were not there 5 days earlier. The hunt is on!
I find most of mine near Ash groves, on the high side of creek beds. I look for the Cleaver plant as they like the same conditions as do Morels.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaybird said:


> Found my first Morel today  (Durham)
> Thanks - J


Awesome sauce! So good! I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> I find most of mine near Ash groves, on the high side of creek beds. I look for the Cleaver plant as they like the same conditions as do Morels.


Getting smarter everyday.  I have never heard of the cleaver plant and had to look it up! Thanks for the schooling . . .  Nice find!


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> Getting smarter everyday.  I have never heard of the cleaver plant and had to look it up! Thanks for the schooling . . .  Nice find!


My favorite common name for the Cleaver plant is "sticky willy"


----------



## Hunter420 (Mar 11, 2018)

Found. 20 near high point yesterday


----------



## Hunter420 (Mar 11, 2018)

Buddies found 90 in Thomasville last monday


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

First baby morel in my spot. Bloodroot is fully open, mayapple is up, but no flowers, and squawroot is just starting to crest the earth's surface. Won't be long now!


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Morelsxs... I hope it helps you find more. I learn about this stuff all of the time too. 
Hunter420, Sounds like you and your buddies are in the thick of them now. Nice Largemouth!
Katamount, sounds like you are a bit behind me here in Charlotte. Where are you?
I just got back in town from being away for a week. I will go look for a bit tomorrow. I think I know where a good many should be.


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Morelsxs... I hope it helps you find more. I learn about this stuff all of the time too.
> Hunter420, Sounds like you and your buddies are in the thick of them now. Nice Largemouth!
> Katamount, sounds like you are a bit behind me here in Charlotte. Where are you?
> I just got back in town from being away for a week. I will go look for a bit tomorrow. I think I know where a good many should be.


I'm in Asheville.


----------



## macmacjoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Found 1 black last Thursday good size near Old Fort,it was along high creek bed ,but it was dried out,like preserved. having a hard time judging timing for picking ,first time hunting here,used to live in dare I say it , Illinois found lots every year there ,I'm in Maggie valley anyone care to help me out ,maybe go huntin together?


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Macmacjoe, I don't think your timing is off. That one loner you found dried out sounds like it was just an early oddball that may have been located in a perfect, warmer spot. You are located in the Smokys at some elevation, so my guess is that your season is just starting if anything. 
Maggie Valley sounds like a great place to find some annual hot spots.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Picked another 25 nice yellows in Swain County Saturday 4/7. Rain sure has helped. My wife spotted the first of the year around our homestead in Whittier. Rain chances early next week and warmer temps should make things really start to pop. Total for the week is just shy of 100 from my favorite hillside. Still have several prime spots I have not had the time to check.


----------



## macmacjoe (Apr 7, 2018)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Macmacjoe, I don't think your timing is off. That one loner you found dried out sounds like it was just an early oddball that may have been located in a perfect, warmer spot. You are located in the Smokys at some elevation, so my guess is that your season is just starting if anything.
> Maggie Valley sounds like a great place to find some annual hot spots.


Thanks for the reply NC Guy,going to keep looking for them ,all my old indicators are present ,but it was cold the last 2 days hope it warms up soon.last fall coral shroom


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I found 22 more today in one location here in Concord. A grove of about 15 green ash trees at all sizes. High side of a creek bed. A little grass, poison ivy, spice bush and cleaver plant covered the ground. These were not here a week ago. One was a very large 9 inch yellow. And some other nice ones too. This location usually produces closer to 50 morels so my total of 32 so far is a bit low.




































I hope to discover a couple additional locations that I know will produce annual morels, since two of my spots got developed over the winter. This is the difficult but fun part of the hobby.. Trying to find some annual spots so you do not have to tromp through the woods aimlessly year after year.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Mayapples, a walking stick I carved by hand and nice snack I found today on my lunchbreak from work


----------



## theshroomster (Jan 25, 2013)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> I found 22 more today in one location here in Concord. A grove of about 15 green ash trees at all sizes. High side of a creek bed. A little grass, poison ivy, spice bush and cleaver plant covered the ground. These were not here a week ago. One was a very large 9 inch yellow. And some other nice ones too. This location usually produces closer to 50 morels so my total of 32 so far is a bit low.
> View attachment 4620
> View attachment 4621
> View attachment 4622
> ...


...For a second there i thought you might be in one of my spots...but you wouldnt have missed the fat dozen I found tonight...


----------



## Hunter420 (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice stick, snacks and a new walking stick. Nice day


----------



## Jason Mathena (Apr 12, 2018)

Blackbeard said:


> I'm a bit more inland near Raleigh - I hope I can find some!


I lived in Raleigh for 7 years and I found a hundred and thirty-seven the last time I went out they were right there around town didn't have to go far hoping to hear some popping up soon for this year...im in Carolina beach and I am looking for someone who would want to go farther west and try our luck at a nice size mess


----------



## Jason Mathena (Apr 12, 2018)

Hunter420 said:


> Nice stick, snacks and a new walking stick. Nice
> Interested in looking thru new territory? Saw u was 420 friendly my kind of hunter!


----------



## Aaron Money (Mar 10, 2018)

Do y’all think the season has passed around Winston-Salem?


----------



## Aaron Money (Mar 10, 2018)

This year has been a total flop for me. None of my usual places produced.


----------



## Kidklug (Apr 5, 2017)

First sighting in Chapel Hill after a rain last weekend and nights in the 40s. Looking forward to this weekend when there will be more rain and warmer weather to come.


----------



## Matt Z (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm having no luck this year. Been looking for a couple weeks in western Mecklenburg, Lincoln, and Catawba counties. All the signs are there - mayapples, wild violets, cleaver, wild geraniums. Looking all around poplar, sycamore and ash trees and pretty much any tree. Along creek beds, low areas, high areas, you name it. I did find one tiny one while working in the front yard, but that's it.
I know dying elms are supposed to be productive but what about ash trees? Are healthy, dead, or dying ones supposed to be productive? We have a massive infestation of emerald ash borers in Lincoln county, there are dead and dying trees everywhere. I was expecting a bumper crop this year but that hasn't panned out yet.


----------



## Jason Mathena (Apr 12, 2018)

Aaron Money said:


> Do y’all think the season has passed around Winston-Salem?


No


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Matt Z said:


> I'm having no luck this year. Been looking for a couple weeks in western Mecklenburg, Lincoln, and Catawba counties. All the signs are there - mayapples, wild violets, cleaver, wild geraniums. Looking all around poplar, sycamore and ash trees and pretty much any tree. Along creek beds, low areas, high areas, you name it. I did find one tiny one while working in the front yard, but that's it.
> I know dying elms are supposed to be productive but what about ash trees? Are healthy, dead, or dying ones supposed to be productive? We have a massive infestation of emerald ash borers in Lincoln county, there are dead and dying trees everywhere. I was expecting a bumper crop this year but that hasn't panned out yet.


Ash trees should be alive, all others dying with bark still attached. It's been tough going for me too. Found 6 little ones all under the same ash tree three weeks apart. I wouldn't give up the hunt just yet. Just gotta keep looking and looking and looking


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> Ash trees should be alive, all others dying with bark still attached. It's been tough going for me too. Found 6 little ones all under the same ash tree three weeks apart. I wouldn't give up the hunt just yet. Just gotta keep looking and looking and looking


The good news about dead ash trees is that they do support oyster mushrooms if you're into that kind of thing


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Found 18 real nice yellows in the snow flurries today in Swain County. Going to take a few days off and start hunting at higher elevations. Most mountain tops around me where white with snow and ryme ice today. Supposed to warmup as the week goes on. My prime hill side has produced about 125 yellows for the year. Off to a pretty good start. My higher elevation spots usually produce between 200-300 tulip morels and a few blacks. Should have about 3 weeks left in the season for me.


----------



## Hunter420 (Mar 11, 2018)

Supper!


----------



## Acbsmiley (Apr 20, 2018)

RunRyan1 said:


> Hey, this will be my first time hunting. I am going out searching this weekend near the Fayetteville area. Any last minute tips other than the trees?


I'm in Fayetteville. Rockfish area. I need to go search. I wasn't great at it when i lived in kansas when they were everywhere but man I'm craving some. Any luck or should we take a day trip west?


----------



## Acbsmiley (Apr 20, 2018)

Jaybird said:


> Found my first Morel today  (Durham)
> Thanks - J


Well this gives me hope that i can find some near Fayetteville.


----------



## Jason Mathena (Apr 12, 2018)

Acbsmiley said:


> I'm in Fayetteville. Rockfish area. I need to go search. I wasn't great at it when i lived in kansas when they were everywhere but man I'm craving some. Any luck or should we take a day trip west?


I live in Carolina Beach and I have been dying to go I've hunted them my whole life I'm originally from Illinois I can't seem to find anybody who would like to go exploring cuz I have no idea where exactly I just know somewhere around Asheville area Appalachian Mountains I have found them in Raleigh so I know at least they are not far the best. Far East I would be willing to split cost


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Wanted to post and let you guys know that we just started our season over the weekend here in Kentucky.

We have been delayed by 2.5 weeks.

This coming weekend will be a good time to hit the woods and grab some morels. 

Hope this helps you guys out.

Best of luck


----------



## macmacjoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Anyone finding them around Asheville or west of there?


----------



## macmacjoe (Apr 7, 2018)

trowe said:


> Found 18 real nice yellows in the snow flurries today in Swain County. Going to take a few days off and start hunting at higher elevations. Most mountain tops around me where white with snow and ryme ice today. Supposed to warmup as the week goes on. My prime hill side has produced about 125 yellows for the year. Off to a pretty good start. My higher elevation spots usually produce between 200-300 tulip morels and a few blacks. Should have about 3 weeks left in the season for me.





Hunter420 said:


> Supper!





nutsak said:


> Wanted to post and let you guys know that we just started our season over the weekend here in Kentucky.
> 
> We have been delayed by 2.5 weeks.
> 
> ...





Hunter420 said:


> Supper!


----------



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

It's been raining like crazy today and yesterday in Mooresville/Statesville/Denver area. The groups on Facebook are saying that we are done for the season. Do you think I would be silly to try and do a last chance hunt tomorrow or the next day? I moved to NC from KS 3 years ago, this will be my third year skunked and morel season was my favorite time of year. I don't want to give up. D:


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

baby_barefoot said:


> It's been raining like crazy today and yesterday in Mooresville/Statesville/Denver area. The groups on Facebook are saying that we are done for the season. Do you think I would be silly to try and do a last chance hunt tomorrow or the next day? I moved to NC from KS 3 years ago, this will be my third year skunked and morel season was my favorite time of year. I don't want to give up. D:


Facebook is fake news. 

Go out and hunt morels, take the path less traveled by.

Our season has been delayed by almost 3 weeks in Kentucky.

We only just now started finding them and in northen ky and southern Ohio this weekend will be the first productive weekend this year.

Good luck !


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

I agree. It's been an odd Spring, since all of that record breaking warmth in February, it's been slow to come.


----------



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

I have been following this thread as well as the people in the morel groups on FB, it sounds like the Charlotte experts need not speak for other areas lol. Thank you! I am hoping to get out tomorrow morning! Back home there are no mountains so does anyone have any tips for hunting in them? I have had hard time finding the same foliage and soils there. Should I be pretty much going off just the trees at this point?


----------



## Forks (Apr 25, 2018)

This year has been very slow to start. My areas that I hunt are all 2500'+ and things just started slightly popping ever so slightly last weekend and this is on the slopes that are entirely south facing. Also to note, branch lettuce in these areas just turned from purple last week. The mountains have been lingeringly cold this year. 

My recommendation is look for groves with poplars and ash and concentrate on any drainages, creeks in these areas to initially get you honed in. If you are anywhere near the western part of the state this should be a good weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Orange co. Pre-rainfall. Not many, but, I think more to come.


----------



## nc_morels (Apr 27, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> Orange co. Pre-rainfall. Not many, but, I think more to come.
> 
> View attachment 5639
> View attachment 5640


What type of trees are you looking around in Orange county, NC?


----------



## nc_morels (Apr 27, 2018)

nc_morels said:


> What type of trees are you looking around in Orange county, NC?


I do see the sweet gum ball in your second pic, but doubt those are the trees you are looking around, lol!!


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

nc_morels said:


> I do see the sweet gum ball in your second pic, but doubt those are the trees you are looking around, lol!!


Poplar forest. Just on the edge and above flood plains.


----------



## nc_morels (Apr 27, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> Poplar forest. Just on the edge and above flood plains.


I have nearby woods with lots of Tulip Poplar and some Sycamore. It is on a slope that drains down and ends in a creek. I searched for a while today with no luck. I did find one fiddlehead fern plant though.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Was mowing my yard Friday 4/27 and noticed one lone yellow at the edge of the grass. Got to looking up in the brush above the grass and spotted some sycamore trees. Walked up to the trees and spotted 6 huge yelos that had been hiding. 4 were past prime but I did pick 2 the size of beer cans. They tasted real good on steaks for dinner last night. In my opinion, the yelos are done in Swain county, but at higher elevations the tulip mores are just getting started. Checked my favorite spot at about 3500' yesterday and spotted 30-40 just starting to come up. Should be good picking for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Shalwill88 (Apr 28, 2018)

baby_barefoot said:


> I know its not cool to share your spots. But I moved here from Kansas 3 years ago; where morels are A Plenty out there. I have been mushroom hunting - for weeks - every spring since I've been here in North Carolina and I have yet to come across anything. I have stalked this forum for the last few years in hopes to get an idea on which areas are the best to look. I have looked from Boone to the Piedmont. I know no one with any private land and have visited many parks.
> 
> Where should I go?! I don't want to end up empty handed a third year.  I always cooked up a big batch that the whole neighborhood flocked for.  I miss my morels!! Please help me!




I'm from Iowa, been stalking this sight and areas for years, still nothing


----------

